# stash update



## JRA (Aug 25, 2015)

Does everyone have there stash ready to go for the fall or are you still waiting to order. My official stash for 2015/16 season includes 3 ton of blazer and 275 gallons of fossil fuel. What do you guys have?


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ton of green lignetics. Ton of energex. Two mixed tons of everything under the sun. La cretes, turmans, cubex you name it


----------



## bogieb (Aug 26, 2015)

Left over from last year: 1 ton of Curran's HW/SW mix, 1/2 ton of FSU's. Hope to get a couple of tons delivered in the next 10-14 days along with other stuff I ordered at HD. Not sure what kind as I will wait until just before the delivery is scheduled to see if they get FSU's in (otherwise it will be Stove Chows). Not sure if I'm going to order any propane for DHW, cooking and running the boiler a couple times/day to keep FHW pipes from freezing. Hoping I have enough to see me thru until spring.


----------



## mr47930 (Aug 26, 2015)

4 tons of Hammers 3/4 ton of green lable lignetics have been stacked up since May. Bring on winter. Im about to buy a snow blower for the driveway/sidewalk so I don't have to shovel. Im sure with that purchase it will never snow again.


----------



## vinny11950 (Aug 26, 2015)

20 bags that I have picked up here and there.  Still looking.  There seems to be a good supply at good prices so far.


----------



## mr47930 (Aug 26, 2015)

vinny11950 said:


> 20 bags that I have picked up here and there.  Still looking.  There *seems to be a good supply at good prices so far*.


 What do you consider good prices? I paid $20 more per ton this year than I did last year. I agree that the supply seems good right now but the prices are being inflated.


----------



## TimfromMA (Aug 26, 2015)

I like to start the season with 6 tons even though I only use 3 per season. I have 3 tons of Okanagan DF left over from last year and I topped my stash off back in April with 3 tons of Blazers.


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 26, 2015)

I cleaned the remainder of the corn from last year and that's about 90 days of burning straight corn and have about 2.5 tons pellets in the basement and still need to pickup a ton of premium blended pellets that I paid for last season. Will be burning way more propane this season and might put the old Jungers fuel oil stove in the garage shop.


----------



## vinny11950 (Aug 26, 2015)

mr47930 said:


> What do you consider good prices? I paid $20 more per ton this year than I did last year. I agree that the supply seems good right now but the prices are being inflated.



Here in Long Island, $259 per ton is good.  The house takes about 3 1/2 tons to heat per season, so around $1200 per year.  This doesn't include the stove's electric and maintenance costs, which I haven't exactly figured out.


----------



## cecil_archer (Aug 26, 2015)

I have 2 tons of Barefoot and 2 tons of Turman plus leftovers from last year (8 bags Cubex and 20 bags Hamers).


----------



## HP52NOVA (Aug 28, 2015)

All stacked since June.  4 tons of hammers and 3 tons of turmans.  
Reading some of the early winter forcasts - it looks like we will need it!


----------



## robert65 (Aug 28, 2015)

4 Tons Cubex and 275 Gallons of oil


----------



## roadking88 (Aug 28, 2015)

2 tons of spruce point 1 ton mwp mix 275 gals of oil. 2 1/2 cords dry firewood.


----------



## JRA (Aug 28, 2015)

robert65 said:


> 4 Tons Cubex and 275 Gallons of oil


How many ton did you go through last year. I used about 3


----------



## tiger (Aug 28, 2015)

JRA said:


> . What do you guys have?



Two new tons of Lignetics, 37 leftover bags of Hamers from last year, and a natural gas pipe.


----------



## johneh (Aug 28, 2015)

The sig. says it all


----------



## robert65 (Aug 28, 2015)

JRA said:


> How many ton did you go through last year. I used about 3



4 Tons last year....actually could have used a little more!


----------



## stallau (Aug 28, 2015)

5 tons of vermonts and 1 of okanagons - 250 heating oil
Will but which ever is cheaper until it gets real cold then pellets to keep the house above 70


----------



## JRA (Aug 28, 2015)

robert65 said:


> 4 Tons last year....actually could have used a little more!


What level do you run your stove 4? I went through 3 ton and I was running it 2 during the day when I wasn't home and 3 at night sometimes 4 to get house to temp. Then back down to 2 when I am sleeping.


----------



## robert65 (Aug 29, 2015)

JRA said:


> What level do you run your stove 4? I went through 3 ton and I was running it 2 during the day when I wasn't home and 3 at night sometimes 4 to get house to temp. Then back down to 2 when I am sleeping.


About the same...but remember I am more North then you and inland....gets a little colder so I probably start earlier and burn a little longer


----------



## Husky (Aug 29, 2015)

4 ton of Barefoot, 1 ton of AWF and unlimited Natural Gas.


----------



## JRA (Aug 29, 2015)

robert65 said:


> About the same...but remember I am more North then you and inland....gets a little colder so I probably start earlier and burn a little longer


Makes sense hope 3 ton lasts me this year may get one more ton just for good measure. Have you burnt blazer before?


----------



## twodogs02 (Aug 29, 2015)

Put 4 tons of barefoot in the basement last week.   Space is tight but want to get 1 more ton.


----------



## vinny11950 (Aug 29, 2015)

twodogs02 said:


> Put 4 tons of barefoot in the basement last week.   Space is tight but want to get 1 more ton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am always impressed by the basement storage crowd - seems like so much work but looks so good.  Good job.


----------



## robert65 (Aug 29, 2015)

JRA said:


> Makes sense hope 3 ton lasts me this year may get one more ton just for good measure. Have you burnt blazer before?


No....Have pretty much been a Cubex burner since day one...


----------



## bogieb (Aug 29, 2015)

vinny11950 said:


> I am always impressed by the basement storage crowd - seems like so much work but looks so good.  Good job.



I'm more impressed by having the room in the basement to store all those pellets. I have a hard time finding room for 2 tons - would love to have the space for 5-6 tons!


----------



## Pass the Pellets (Aug 30, 2015)

Got 7 tons of Spruce Pointe currently stacked in the garage.


----------



## ZBrooks (Aug 30, 2015)

8 tons ready to burn.  I'll pick up a couple more tons if I can find another used P61 for the shop.


----------



## Augmister (Aug 31, 2015)

TimfromMA said:


> I like to start the season with 6 tons even though I only use 3 per season. I have 3 tons of Okanagan DF left over from last year and I topped my stash off back in April with 3 tons of Blazers.



Like minds.  I topped off the 4 tons of mostly Somersets with 2 tons of Blazers. BRING IT ON


----------



## Pellet_Dog (Aug 31, 2015)

Here is one for you basement dwellers, 7 tons of Lignetics, ready to feed the beast!


----------



## crizpynutz (Sep 1, 2015)

My sig has what I've got stocked, been stocked since May.  All in the basement, yes, I'm another basement dweller.  I'll get a pic for it soon just for comparison.  Also got 300 gal of oil stocked up about 3 weeks ago so, hopefully I'm all set.

FYI, I have a hatch to my basement, so I took a couple 2x12's and fastened some 6 mil plastic to them with a 2x4 lip at the top.  I can hook it up to the top of the hatch and just slide my bags down.  I buy my bother-in-law a 12 pack of beer and we drop and stacked all 4 tons in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 1, 2015)

Pellet_Dog said:


> Here is one for you basement dwellers, 7 tons of Lignetics, ready to feed the beast!



Nice!!

Dan


----------



## hooter04 (Sep 1, 2015)

4 tons of dry creek
in garage and 4 more coming in a week


----------



## MadMax31 (Sep 1, 2015)

Makes my ton ( singular ) in my basement seem much smaller now....


----------



## Pellet-King (Sep 1, 2015)

got several bag's, oil too cheap


----------



## Harman newbie (Sep 1, 2015)

JRA said:


> Does everyone have there stash ready to go for the fall or are you still waiting to order. My official stash for 2015/16 season includes 3 ton of blazer and 275 gallons of fossil fuel. What do you guys have?


1.5 tons of Blazers , 1 ton of Vermont wood pellets and one ton of leftover okanagen do from last year. Just filled up oil tank at 1.88 gallon . Plan on having a lot of pellets left over if oil stays down


----------



## Papelletman (Sep 4, 2015)

Just had my 6 tons of Country Boy Delivered, so my stash:
6 Tons country Boy
1 Ton Barefoot
11 Bags Timber Heat
Full Tank of Heating Oil


----------



## earl764 (Sep 4, 2015)

See the signature. I've drunk the softwood koolaid.


----------



## bogieb (Sep 5, 2015)

Arranged my shipment of stuff from HD for next week. Added to it 2 tons of pellets to be included in the delivery. Don't know what kind they are, but they don't have any FSU's yet, so will probably be Stove Chow. Never burned that brand before, but can't be any worse than what I normally burn. That will bring me up to 3.5 tons, 2 of which will displace my car from the garage for a while.


----------



## JRA (Sep 5, 2015)

Stove chow isn't terrible, green supreme for me was the worst pellet. How much per ton did you pay?


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 5, 2015)

7.5T of Greene Team, this has been a very good pellet for me. Two heat pumps and a split system, plus 500 gals of propane for hot water, cooking, and emergency heat. 

I feel comfortable having 3 methods to heat the house, but pellets are my primary source.


----------



## Wilbur Feral (Sep 6, 2015)

6 tons Hamer's Hot Ones.  Need to do some final outdoor fixups, then bring on the cold.  Major insulating project of garage ceiling/underside of LR over summer, so eager to see how much it helps.


----------



## Peterfield (Sep 6, 2015)

Four bags of horse pellets and 200 gallons of #2 heating oil.  That should do until December.  Temperature in the 90's this week.


----------



## bogieb (Sep 6, 2015)

JRA said:


> Stove chow isn't terrible, green supreme for me was the worst pellet. How much per ton did you pay?



$259/ton plus 5% discount for using HD credit card and claiming the Lowes match.


----------



## Augmister (Sep 7, 2015)

Two sheds stuffed.


----------



## bogieb (Sep 10, 2015)

Got my delivery a little while ago and it is ThermaGlo. I got 6 bags last year and was happy with the heat output - and wasn't as ashy as what I was mostly burning last year.






These will have to live outside a while.

Those 2 tons are in addition to the 1.5 tons left over from last year; Curran's blend and FSU's.


----------



## BobMA (Sep 10, 2015)

2.4 tons of Spruce Pointes and 1 ton of Blazers....plus 15 bags of an assortment of various left overs from last year's trials....although oil is still under $2.00 gal here in central Mass.... going to top off the tank


----------



## English BoB (Sep 10, 2015)

JRA said:


> Does everyone have there stash ready to go for the fall or are you still waiting to order. My official stash for 2015/16 season includes 3 ton of blazer and 275 gallons of fossil fuel. What do you guys have?



GF just had 3 ton delivered, also runs background oil = 275 gls.
Me - 17 cords + a tank and a half. 
We is all set..................bring it on Old Man Winter.

bob


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 10, 2015)

Long range weather report I heard today was warmer than normal weather for the Midwest because of El Nino. California has better news


----------



## bogieb (Sep 19, 2015)

bogieb said:


> Got my delivery a little while ago and it is ThermaGlo. I got 6 bags last year and was happy with the heat output - and wasn't as ashy as what I was mostly burning last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Friday Lowes delivered another 2 tons ($19 delivery - love it). So now my stash is up to about 5.5 tons. Got these covered up with plastic that evening. If I ever get a freaking contractor to take my bathroom remodeling job I will eventually have room in the basement and garage to get at least most of this in and out of the weather (contractors have been the bane of my life for the last 2 months, seems they all have better things to do than work).


----------



## Peterfield (Sep 19, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Long range weather report I heard today was warmer than normal weather for the Midwest because of El Nino. California has better news



Can you imagine what low oil, propane and NG prices plus a mild winter will do to the big-box stores trying to cash in?  It will be fun to watch if it happens.


----------



## Jason845845 (Sep 20, 2015)

Peterfield said:


> Can you imagine what low oil, propane and NG prices plus a mild winter will do to the big-box stores trying to cash in?  It will be fun to watch if it happens.


I'd buy a truck load of $100/ton Green Supremes


----------



## Northern Guy (Sep 20, 2015)

Well I am done finally. Hopefully be enough for my first season.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 20, 2015)

Peterfield said:


> Can you imagine what low oil, propane and NG prices plus a mild winter
> will do to the big-box stores trying to cash in?
> It will be fun to watch if it happens.



It will be interesting. Providing they have overstocked.
Even though they have what seems to be oodles now, we just don't
know how many they will have later on.
Generally, they don't have any in the very late winter, and people scramble
for what is around... Maybe not this year?
Time will tell......


----------



## bags (Sep 20, 2015)

> bogieb said:
> 
> 
> > These will have to live outside a while.


A snow machine too? Really? More impressed with that right now. Can't justify one here but would have one if I could. Year round fun no matter what the sky does. Best I can do here is rolling thru the snow on the 4x4 quad. Still fun but not as much.

7 tons of Sets stashed as of over a month or so ago. 3/4 of a ton left over from last year. Bring it! Take your time though. I have no problem with shorts and flip flops unless I'm dumping 40 pounders for that in January. Rookie year is over and the witch likes the heat. Time to pull some rank around here this year. Yeah I'm the tough guy now. I'll revel in that while I can. The broom usually gives a reality check or the squeaks and moans it produces during start ups.


----------



## Tonyray (Sep 20, 2015)

bogieb said:


> Arranged my shipment of stuff from HD for next week. Added to it 2 tons of pellets to be included in the delivery. Don't know what kind they are, but they don't have any FSU's yet, so will probably be Stove Chow. Never burned that brand before, but can't be any worse than what I normally burn. That will bring me up to
> 3.5 tons, 2 of which will displace my car from the garage for a while.



surprised when someone buys a ton or 2 and not knowing what they may get..specially from box stores.


----------



## bags (Sep 20, 2015)

> Tonyray said:
> 
> 
> > surprised when someone buys a ton or 2 and not knowing what they may get..specially from box stores.


Sometimes you win and well.............. Not much of a gambling type here.


----------



## bogieb (Sep 21, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> surprised when someone buys a ton or 2 and not knowing what they may get..specially from box stores.



Well, they had Chows in so I was hoping it would be those. Plus, I had already paid for delivery of other items, so adding a couple of tons for no shipping made sense - Otherwise it is me schlepping 15 bags at a time 30 miles. IF I lived close to a place that had decent pellets for a decent price (or IF delivery prices weren't so high to my area), or IF I had a truck, or IF I had a trailer, then I would have done things differently. And IF wishes were horses I would not be where I am in life anyway - so really, think IF, does no good. I deal with what are realities for my situation. Also, as I've stated numerous times, I usually burn crap pellets anyway, so about the only thing I couldn't stand if they sent them was the TSC bedding pellets (dark ones). I didn't go for the full 4 tons that I need just because I figured I better hedge my bets.


----------



## bogieb (Sep 21, 2015)

bags said:


> A snow machine too? Really? More impressed with that right now. Can't justify one here but would have one if I could. Year round fun no matter what the sky does. Best I can do here is rolling thru the snow on the 4x4 quad. Still fun but not as much.



Don't be envious - it is old (199x) and only cost $700 in 2013 and I only got to ride it one season. The Ex just dropped it off this summer as it was in his way. Ex couldn't even get it to start when he dropped it off, so it was muscled to where it is now. I don't have a trailer so can't get it to trails if I could get it to start. I don't have anyone to ride with if I could get to trails. It is holding down a piece of plywood and that is it.


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 24, 2015)

Just arrived today, 4 tons NEWP with a half ton of Maines Choice from last year.


----------



## JRA (Sep 24, 2015)

Just added 10 bags of spruce pointe at 4.98 per bag, had a coupon for my local harware store and wanted to try these. Now I have three tons of blazer plus 10 bags of spruce. Hoping they burn good.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Sep 24, 2015)

bogieb said:


> Friday Lowes delivered another 2 tons ($19 delivery - love it). So now my stash is up to about 5.5 tons. Got these covered up with plastic that evening. If I ever get a freaking contractor to take my bathroom remodeling job I will eventually have room in the basement and garage to get at least most of this in and out of the weather (contractors have been the bane of my life for the last 2 months, seems they all have better things to do than work).


Dont feel bad. Im trying to throw 20k in some contractors pocket. I even had one who came out and gave me an estimate then i called and left a message basically say who do i make the check out to and he wont return my calls. Go figure


----------



## CapeMayDan (Sep 26, 2015)

3 Tons of Hamers 
1/2 ton from last year
1 cat .


----------



## Michael6268 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thats insane!!

At those prices pellet users will never recoup the cost of their stoves.


----------



## Jason845845 (Sep 26, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> Thats insane!!
> 
> At those prices pellet users will never recoup the cost of their stoves.



Man, give it up. We get it, you think pellets are too expensive.


----------



## Michael6268 (Sep 26, 2015)

LOL. I dont think they are, I "know" they are.


----------



## Tonyray (Sep 26, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> LOL. I dont think they are, I "know" they are.


when u spend $30.000 dollars for a car, do u recoup $30,000 when you sell it? you loose few thousand the day  you drive off with it..
biggest loss most people take is on a new Car. Best bang for your buck is to keep it for many many years.....
Most don't buy a Pellet stove as something they need to recoup...No one recoups an oil or Gas Furnace either..
it's about steady continuous heat , Ambiance etc.....


----------



## Michael6268 (Sep 26, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> when u spend $30.000 dollars for a car, do u recoup $30,000 when you sell it? you loose few thousand the day  you drive off with it..
> biggest loss most people take is on a new Car. Best bang for your buck is to keep it for many many years.....
> Most don't buy a Pellet stove as something they need to recoup...No one recoups an oil or Gas Furnace either..
> it's about steady continuous heat , Ambiance etc.....




In my day,  people bought stoves to "save" money due to high oil prices, and most recouped their costs very quickly. Comparing a pellet stove to a car is silly and irrelevant.


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 26, 2015)

When corn went nuts I fed the stove pellets. When propain went to over $4, pellets were a no brainer and the difference made the payoff 2.5 years instead of the planned 4+. Corn is very reasonable right now($130T) and so is propain at 93 cents. I guess the best option is to plan for the future of some wild swings if possible


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 26, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> ....Comparing a pellet stove to a car is silly and irrelevant.


No more silly than feeling it's necessary to place a  dollar value on what makes a person happy.
That is irrelevant....

Dan


----------



## Michael6268 (Sep 26, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> No more silly than feeling it's necessary to place a  dollar value on what makes a person happy.
> That is irrelevant....
> 
> Dan



True. My family and money and saving money make me happy!
Side note- I wonder how many "happy pellet" stove owners would shell out the $ they did on their stoves, let alone the fuel, if they knew then what they know now.
And comparing a "necessity of a car to pellets that right now are a waste of money is silly and a irrelevant comparison.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 26, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> True. My family and money and saving money make me happy!
> Side note- I wonder how many "happy pellet" stove owners would shell out the $ they did on their stoves, let alone the fuel, if they knew then what they know now.


Nobody knew what the oil prices would be then,
And nobody knows what it will be in the future.
Not even you or me...
But we do know that many will be prepared either way no matter what..

If money makes you happy, that's cool.
If burning pellets make others happy... that's cool too.
Let's leave it at that.


----------



## bogieb (Sep 26, 2015)

Jason845845 said:


> Man, give it up. We get it, you think pellets are too expensive.


X2.

Jeeze, I'm getting tired of everyone who thinks the whole world revolves around oil heat and their own particular circumstance. I wish they would go find another forum to haunt sometimes. Then other times I'm just amused. Let me buy with my own money what I want to buy, and I'll let you do the same - and I won't call you nuts, stupid or crazy either. Please show me the same respect.


----------



## Michael6268 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ive got swamp land available.  Interested???


----------



## Michael6268 (Sep 26, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> Nobody knew what the oil prices would be then,
> And nobody knows what it will be in the future.
> Not even you or me...
> But we do know that many will be prepared either way no matter what..
> ...



Dan, I like ya!
You would do your darndest to sell snow to Eskimos! And if they were pellet stove owners you would probably succeed!


----------



## railfanron (Sep 26, 2015)

Got 3 tons of pellets and 600 gallons of Propain bought and paid for.


----------



## Tonyray (Sep 26, 2015)

my 100 yr old house is not well insulated..Way too many windows[although all insulated glass, less wall space to insulate so it would be futile..
that said, I know my heat loss is faster than it should be... with oil, I get quick heat/quick cool down.. rinse/lather/repeat. keeping our downstairs at a comfortable 72 degrees with oil it would go thru a tank pretty quick at any price!!
with pellets, I Get a steady heat flow 24/7 when needed.. so until this past year where Oil prices have dropped, I was spending about 300.00 less to heat my house with pellets at 73 degrees.
with the cost of pellets being higher now, I'm either going to break even or it will cost more to heat with pellets..maybe..
either way, It's not that much soI'm not concerned...

btw: if I was Anti -pellet stoves I wouldn't be at this forum wasting my time trying to convince people to ditch them..


----------



## bogieb (Sep 26, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> Ive got swamp land available.  Interested???


Not if it is for the amount of what it would cost to heat my house with propane versus pellets (hint, 4 tons of pellets heats both floors all winter - for what it costs me to heat 1 floor with propane for 2 months).


----------



## Jason845845 (Sep 26, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> when u spend $30.000 dollars for a car, do u recoup $30,000 when you sell it? you loose few thousand the day  you drive off with it..
> biggest loss most people take is on a new Car. Best bang for your buck is to keep it for many many years.....
> Most don't buy a Pellet stove as something they need to recoup...No one recoups an oil or Gas Furnace either..
> it's about steady continuous heat , Ambiance etc.....


Funny you should say this. I'm going to go buy a new vw gti Monday, not because it's not the most economical way to get to work, but, damn.


----------



## Michael6268 (Sep 26, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> btw: if I was Anti -pellet stoves I wouldn't be at this forum wasting my time tryinIg to convince people to ditch them..



Been here 10+ years. Aint goin' anywhere soon. I enjoy the comedy show on this side!


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 26, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> Dan, I like ya!
> You would do your darndest to sell snow to Eskimos! And if they were pellet stove owners you would probably succeed!


But keep in mind.... There just aren't many people here that are in our neighborhood. 
And no Eskimos..
So here, I am not trying to sell anything.
I have met ONE person from this forum that bought some pellets.
Also keep in mind, that my primary heat is coal.
But I don't tell people they are throwing money away by not using coal...


----------



## Vinelife (Sep 27, 2015)

JRA said:


> Does everyone have there stash ready to go for the fall or are you still waiting to order. My official stash for 2015/16 season includes 3 ton of blazer and 275 gallons of fossil fuel. What do you guys have?



So far, 3 tons of Pro Pellets and 1 Michigan for the Oct, Nov and early December.  Going to get another Pro Pellet to top it off at 5 tons soon.  I always pay cash, I don't charge heat.


----------



## Daveman (Sep 27, 2015)

Just finished stacking 3 tons in the shed yesterday, will get another half ton next week and be good to go for the season.


----------



## bogieb (Sep 27, 2015)

Moved all 4 tons from beside the shed to inside the house and garage this afternoon. So now I have 5+ tons inside where I can get to it even if I'm snowed in for a month


----------



## Jason845845 (Sep 27, 2015)

I put new wicks and a fresh polish on my Kerosun Omni 85, omni 105 and Moonlighter tonight.


----------



## Tonyray (Sep 27, 2015)

Jason845845 said:


> I put new wicks and a fresh polish on my Kerosun Omni 85, omni 105 and Moonlighter tonight.


wow... I remember those kerosene heaters.They were white...
had both the 85 and 105 back in early 80's...don't remember the word Omni but they we're kerosun heaters...
Clear kerosene was 99 cents/gallon.
put the smaller one at the bottom of the steps to send heat to 2nd floor at night..


----------



## Jason845845 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> wow... I remember those kerosene heaters.They were white...
> had both the 85 and 105 back in early 80's...don't remember the word Omni but they we're kerosun heaters...
> Clear kerosene was 99 cents/gallon.
> put the smaller one at the bottom of the steps to send heat to 2nd floor at night..





Tonyray said:


> wow... I remember those kerosene heaters.They were white...
> had both the 85 and 105 back in early 80's...don't remember the word Omni but they we're kerosun heaters...
> Clear kerosene was 99 cents/gallon.
> put the smaller one at the bottom of the steps to send heat to 2nd floor at night..



I keep them around for power outages but sometimes I'll break one of them out just for nice silent heat.


----------



## RyansCAB50 (Oct 2, 2015)

Here's a nice stash outside the energex PA plant


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 2, 2015)

Gotta get one more ton of something before winter, gonna watch prices for 3-4 weeks........


----------



## Peterfield (Oct 2, 2015)

hossthehermit said:


> Gotta get one more ton of something before winter, gonna watch prices for 3-4 weeks...quote]
> 
> Smart.


----------



## ken372 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a ton of dry creek first yr I'm trying them,a ton of tsc red bags and a ton of big heats,and 32 bags of stove chow left from last yr to start I'd like to get my had nods on a ton of Presto logs yet but haven't seen any.


----------



## ken372 (Oct 8, 2015)

JRA said:


> How many ton did you go through last year. I used about 3


I went thru almost 4 ton last yr and 200 gal of propane


----------



## Jason845845 (Oct 10, 2015)

That's 15 bags from the stash ready to go, haha, I have a very understanding wife.


----------



## pberardi (Oct 10, 2015)

Finally got mine all loaded up, 4 tons mix and match. I bought 3 tons of hamers for 250/ton, got a free ton of lignetics with my classic bay 1200. I had about 20 bags left from last year. I feel pretty proud about this stack loaded every bag by hand. Last ton got a little sloppy because i was so close to the ceiling.


----------



## Tonyray (Oct 10, 2015)

pberardi said:


> Finally got mine all loaded up, 4 tons mix and match. I bought 3 tons of hamers for 250/ton, got a free ton of lignetics with my classic bay 1200. I had about 20 bags left from last year. I feel pretty proud about this stack loaded every bag by hand. Last ton got a little sloppy because i was so close to the ceiling.


Good choice of pellets......


----------



## pberardi (Oct 10, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> Good choice of pellets......


I see your sig says green bag of lignetics...did they add a new product to their line? I honestly am not a fan of them...burned them last year and thought they were a bit too ashy


----------



## Tonyray (Oct 10, 2015)

pberardi said:


> I see your sig says green bag of lignetics...did they add a new product to their line? I honestly am not a fan of them...burned them last year and thought they were a bit too ashy


I always say green bag but mean to say green lettered [white] bag..
same as your pix shows.....

next to blazers and most douglas fir like Okanagans, yes,Ligs would appear ashy..
but compared to the Big Box Stores  Mountain of Ash stuff like Stove chows, green supremes, Nations choice, Easy Heats etc that I burned back in the newbee days before I knew better.... not so ashy...


----------



## JRA (Oct 10, 2015)

Glad this thread has had a ton of replies. I enjoy seeing how everyone gets ready for the season. Just added three more bags to my stash going to try the red bag okanagan to see if I like them. Anyone try these and like them. 

JRA


----------



## Tonyray (Oct 10, 2015)

JRA said:


> Glad this thread has had a ton of replies. I enjoy seeing how everyone gets ready for the season. Just added three more bags to my stash going to try the red bag okanagan to see if I like them. Anyone try these and like them.
> 
> JRA


*OKANAGAN PLATINUM [Red Bag]*

Burn consistently *Hot* with a *very low* amount of *Ash*
Produced from *Pine, Spruce & Fir*
*Greater than 8,883 BTUs*
*Average Ash .29%*
*Outperforms all hardwood pellets in PA!!*


----------



## bogieb (Oct 11, 2015)

Got 4 bags of Green letter Lignetics added to the stash. Got them from a little grocery store the next town over (thanks to a forum member for alerting me to them). They were $5.79/bag. Literally next door at the farm and garden center they were $6.79/bag. I'll see how they compare to the Pres-To's I got from the Big Blue Store when I work my way over to that side of the stash.


----------



## bags (Oct 11, 2015)

> pberardi said:
> 
> 
> > Last ton got a little sloppy because i was so close to the ceiling.


Don't sweat it. When you yank them off and dump them into the hopper they will straighten right on out.


----------



## RyansCAB50 (Oct 11, 2015)

6 ton energex golden pellet @ 250/ton


----------



## bogieb (Oct 11, 2015)

Added 4 bags of Stove Chows to the mix. Want to test them against the Therma-Glo's


----------



## washingtonguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Just ordered 3 tons of the Okanagan platinums  @ 209 a ton will go good with the ton of presto logs left from last year should make me through the cold days


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Oct 29, 2015)

Moved to a new, well insulated house that has natural gas service and a new, 90% efficient furnace and a gas fireplace insert (with blower). Soooo, 1/2 ton of various brands stacked in the garage. Running it at night to take the chill off and for ambiance since it's installed in the living room now. I'll just buy them 5-6 bags at a time when I'm out and about since I'll need some stored up for power failures. Not really planning on buying more than 2 tons this season though. Bittersweet because I love the thing, but the not schlepping pellets all the time is sooooo nice.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Oct 29, 2015)

JRA said:


> My official stash for 2015/16 season includes 3 ton of blazer



_Seriously??? When did you get those?? Hopefully you didn't pay more than $299!!  _
_
Dan_


----------



## mbella1026 (Oct 29, 2015)

2 Tons NEWP and 2/Tons Hamers


----------



## JRA (Oct 29, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> _Seriously??? When did you get those?? Hopefully you didn't pay more than $299!!  _
> _
> Dan_


You guessed it 299 at prebuy  bought in June. I would like to know where you get your Intel


----------



## Peterfield (Oct 30, 2015)

JRA said:


> You guessed it 299 at prebuy  bought in June. I would like to know where you get your Intel



I promise, it wasn't me.


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 1, 2015)

I do not know what brands, maybe 4 different manufacturers, but I have over 4.5 ton that I purchased extremely cheap.
2.5 ton in the shed 2 ton waiting to load into the basement.

Bill


----------

